# What elderly people do in their spare time. :)



## Piano Hero (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried varying searches on the Pb to see if someone already posted this, but could find anything. I apologize if this has been posted before though...


YouTube - Spare Steering Wheel


----------



## Berean (Apr 29, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 29, 2010)

It almost makes me want to try it!


----------



## Curt (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent. We haven't done that in weeks.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, Curt! Let's back up and let's go take offense at "elderly". Those folks in that video weren't "elderly".

How young is this Breanna anyway? Her time will come. Years will pass. You know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 29, 2010)

Mischief knows no age requirement. Some of my seniors at work are the biggest pranksters.

One of my people hid on a gurney under a sheet in the basement. When a vendor came walking down the hall, our guy jumped up and just about precipitated a cardiac incident with the poor kid who thought he was witnessing a resurrection of sorts.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2010)

How McDonald's kills relationships.


----------

